# Combining two hobbies...



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

Nice photos, what kinda camera are you using?


----------



## mthomas356 (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks! I'm using an entry level Sony dslr, a330, with a macro lens.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Algae Beater (Jun 3, 2011)

Well done! 

Make me realize how long it's been since I have done photo session with my tanks


----------

